# My Verizon in NJ doesn't have the Galaxy Nexus



## bozidar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Does any Verizon Wireless have the Galaxy Nexus as released today or did they push it back? What happened to the screenshots online that say its releasing today?


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Its been known all over the webiverse for days now that it was delayed again. No date is even rumored right now.


----------



## bozidar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow how depressing.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep. Yep it is.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Its been known all over the webiverse for days now that it was delayed again. No date is even rumored right now.


Next rumored date is actually next Thursday. The 15th.


----------



## C0mbe (Jul 28, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Next rumored date is actually next Thursday. The 15th.


Where did you hear that? I've been into every VZW corporate store in Lincoln, NE and have been told they are delayed "indefinitely" without any reason. Each of the stores confirmed having 25-50 units each in the back.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Apple owns the patent for releasing phones on time. This is why the Galaxy Nexus keeps getting delayed.


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Take this for what its worth but I went into my verizon store today. Talked to the manager. I asked them about this rumored email that was sent out to everyone saying it was the 15th as the new date. Well the response I got was not one I wanted but at least I feel she was being honest with me, unless they just dont want to cause more of a stir with all the delays. She told me that there is no such email and she knows that the internet has posted the 15th as the new date, however, they never got any email stating the 15th is even a date at all. She told me exactly what the above poster said that its been delayed "indefinitely" and they have no idea why and no idea when it will actually release. She also told me its still not even in their equipment guide anymore and it was just the other day.

She then tried to hustle me a razr, which I said unless I can root it to stock android or slap CM7 on there, no thanks.

Thats what angers me the most about this. I've wanted a nexus since the OG nexus came out but I didnt want to switch networks and verizon dumped that phone for the incredible. Which actually had a lot of developer support and has been an awesome phone.

The thing is Im not so hung up on the fact Its a nexus phone. Im hung up on the fact that every phone out has a shit ton of bloat on it and I cant remove it. I understand the razr has a bootstrap lock but I still have to deal with stupid motoblur on the phone and the same with the rezound. It has stupid senseui. I dont honestly care which phone I get, because I think all 3 of those phones are sweet...I just dont want to go from my rooted phone to a manufactured phone with crap software on it.

Oh btw! I was telling the verizon rep I dont want the other phones because of all the bloat and lack of freedom. I explained what sense does it make for the company to put navigator on a phone that has maps...she proceeded to tell me that its because in busier areas like detroit (i live in michigan) maps doesnt work because there are too many people trying to use it at once and vznavigator will still work. She said she has experienced this first hand. I literally laughed (felt like a dick but I had to laugh it was such a dumb comment) and said that I've been to detroit several times, chicago, new york, and used nothing but maps and never had an issue. This was NOT the manager that was trying to hustle the razr to me and told me about the stupid maps comment. This was the first associate I was talking to that stuck around when the manager came over. DUMB.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Talked to my store manager (who may have no idea what he's talking about) but he said the delay was due to dropped calls and they're waiting for a software update, which he says his ppl are going to install before releasing any devices.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ughhh... I have a razr and had the bad sim problem that they mentioned. It lasted for like 2 minutes and wasn't that big a deal. I'm fine with dropped calls here and there as long as they're working on it and I get my damn phone!!! iPhone 4 had the best satisfaction ratings of any phone in history after it's release even with that antenna problem..


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Ughhh... I have a razr and had the bad sim problem that they mentioned. It lasted for like 2 minutes and wasn't that big a deal. I'm fine with dropped calls here and there as long as they're working on it and I get my damn phone!!! iPhone 4 had the best satisfaction ratings of any phone in history after it's release even with that antenna problem..


That's because Jobs told them there was no issue and all phones work like that.


----------



## bbm21 (Jun 24, 2011)

this makes me so mad uggg i was perfectly happy with my vibrant but i had to switch to verizon cuz my stupid sister wanted the stupid iphone 4s and now i stuck with a crappy bionic which a hate with a passion untill this phone comes out and i've literally been waiting for ever for this phone to come out and it keeps getting delayed I CANT STAND MY BIONIC ANYMORE!!!!!

sorry for this rant im just frustrated...


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

bertcakes said:


> Take this for what its worth but I went into my verizon store today. Talked to the manager. I asked them about this rumored email that was sent out to everyone saying it was the 15th as the new date. Well the response I got was not one I wanted but at least I feel she was being honest with me, unless they just dont want to cause more of a stir with all the delays. She told me that there is no such email and she knows that the internet has posted the 15th as the new date, however, they never got any email stating the 15th is even a date at all. She told me exactly what the above poster said that its been delayed "indefinitely" and they have no idea why and no idea when it will actually release. She also told me its still not even in their equipment guide anymore and it was just the other day.
> 
> She then tried to hustle me a razr, which I said unless I can root it to stock android or slap CM7 on there, no thanks.
> 
> ...


Wait...the same one that gave you the story about Google maps not working well in big cities told you that there was no email. So you believed her about there being no email? Is that how it went down?


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> That's because Jobs told them there was no issue and all phones work like that.


Which I agree is a pretty big white lie







but they dealt with it and nobody complained. So it wasn't a big deal.. I just wish Verizon would release the phone I guess haha


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Wait...the same one that gave you the story about Google maps not working well in big cities told you that there was no email. So you believed her about there being no email? Is that how it went down?


No no, sorry. I had just got home from work. So if my story is confusing its because I had to type it up quick and change and get my son.

I walked into the store and asked them if their manager had heard anything. She went and got the manager who talked to me about no email. The girl I had first walked into the store and talked to, prior to the manager, was trying to hustle the razr and gave me the google maps story. I probably shouldnt have said I believed her, because who knows, she could be full of it.

She may have just said there isnt an email because of the delays and not wanting to cause anymore upset and continued rumors. She did tell me a lot of people came into the store today asking about it.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

bertcakes said:


> No no, sorry. I had just got home from work. So if my story is confusing its because I had to type it up quick and change and get my son.
> 
> I walked into the store and asked them if their manager had heard anything. She went and got the manager who talked to me about no email. The girl I had first walked into the store and talked to, prior to the manager, was trying to hustle the razr and gave me the google maps story. I probably shouldnt have said I believed her, because who knows, she could be full of it.
> 
> She may have just said there isnt an email because of the delays and not wanting to cause anymore upset and continued rumors. She did tell me a lot of people came into the store today asking about it.


Gotcha. Sorry I got confused.


----------



## bustabo (Oct 27, 2011)

Fwiw. I have a gsm nexus and I went into my local Verizon store to grab a case quick to hold me over till I find one I want.

Manager was impressed I had one and asked (before he knew it was GSM)

" where did u get that?? We can't sell them until the 15th"

Not try to keep the rumors going but that's what I was told just an hour ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Talked to my store manager (who may have no idea what he's talking about) but he said the delay was due to dropped calls and they're waiting for a software update, which he says his ppl are going to install before releasing any devices.


so what you are saying is that that store will be selling pre fondled phones? did i read that right? and there were dropped calls on them? how did they know there were dropped calls? get my drift?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> so what you are saying is that that store will be selling pre fondled phones? did i read that right? and there were dropped calls on them? how did they know there were dropped calls? get my drift?


They test everything before releasing to the public.

I really think the "delay" was because of LTE issues. Thursday makes sense to release now but we shall see. This is my opinion with no facts behind it just my thoughts/guess.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh ... like they did the bionic and tbolt. gotcha


Mustang302LX said:


> They test everything before releasing to the public.
> 
> I really think the "delay" was because of LTE issues. Thursday makes sense to release now but we shall see. This is my opinion with no facts behind it just my thoughts/guess.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> oh ... like they did the bionic and tbolt. gotcha


lol the TBolt has an excuse though because it was the FIRST LTE phone. The Bionic launch was just a hot mess....sounds familiar lol.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol the TBolt has an excuse though because it was the FIRST LTE phone. The Bionic launch was just a hot mess....sounds familiar lol.


it sure does. VERIZON home of the hot mess


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes but they have superb coverage which is hard to overlook.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

STOP IT. lmao


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yes but they have superb coverage which is hard to overlook.


the guy at my store said by march we will have 4g here in the piney woods of east texas. im stoked


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> the guy at my store said by march we will have 4g here in the piney woods of east texas. im stoked


And you believe that after all this? lol sorry!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> And you believe that after all this? lol sorry!


i know right ? wth. you got a bag phone for sale? lol oh, just started following you on twitter. cool?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> so what you are saying is that that store will be selling pre fondled phones? did i read that right?


Yup - that was why I asked. Unfortunate but seems like all our phones will have already been opened, at least initially until the second batch of them get shipped to the stores.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yup - that was why I asked. Unfortunate but seems like all our phones will have already been opened, at least initially until the second batch of them get shipped to the stores.


I will let you know if and when this happens. I've got my Verizon ninjas all trained to pass along any Nexus info they got, big or small


----------

